# WTB: Springtails or Isos-Tampa



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello,

Any of my local friends have springtails or isos? Looking to avoid dealing with shipping.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Check with JimO.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Is that is tag on here? Couldn't find him.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Got it....nevermind


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have greys ,striped,orange,and giants I am about an hour north of tampa I could do starter cultures but not fully active cultures


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

What are your prices?


----------

